# Wann ist man ein WoW Pro-Gamer?



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

in vielen Threads der letzten Tage/ Wochen/ Monate habe ich Diskussionen über Progamer und Casuals gelesen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass anscheinend nur eine schwammige Vorstellung davon existiert, wie sich die Gruppen unterscheiden. Deshalb möchte ich hier eine Umfrage bemühen um ein Bild zu bekommen, wie der Großteil von Euch Progamer definiert. In den Diskussionen gibt es ja immer nur Einzelmeinungen.

Vielen Dank fürs Klicken
grüße
wolke

PS: Falls es so eine Umfrage schon gab, ich sie aber nicht gefunden habe, entschuldige ich mich schon im Vorraus für meine Unfähigkeit die Suchfunktion richtig zu benutzen...


----------



## van der zeusen (26. August 2009)

Vielleicht kann ja jemand einen Guide verfassen. Casuals, Hardcoregamer und Pros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas00 (26. August 2009)

Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
Punkt. Aus. Ende.
Das ist einfach die Definition.


----------



## Nerofw (26. August 2009)

Progamer sind diejenigen die ihre klasse beherschen und halt alles umsetze können was ein neuer bossfight bietet...egal ob bezahlt oder net....außerdem wer interessiert sich für die ganzen pew pew I'm in a more pew pew guild than you leute??NIEMAND rischtig.


----------



## Taroliln (26. August 2009)

Da muss ich Silas recht geben. Progamer sind normalerweise die Spieler die fürs Zocken bezahlt werden. Ich weiss jetzt nicht obs dass auch in WoW gibt.
Hardcore gamer gibts ja schon aber da man sich höchstens auf Messen präsentieren kann (was ja sinn ist für die pro's bzw denen ihre sponsoren).
Und soo viele Messen in denen WoW Turniere ausgefochten werden gibt es ja nicht, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Da muss ich Silas recht geben. Progamer sind normalerweise die Spieler die fürs Zocken bezahlt werden. Ich weiss jetzt nicht obs dass auch in WoW gibt. [...]



Ja, die gibt es. Wobei die Bezahlung recht miserabel ist, solange man nicht auf internationalem Niveau spielt.


----------



## LunicAngel (26. August 2009)

hmmh will ja echt nix sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hab mich echt gefragt "hää was will der denn mit ProgRamer'n ??? is mir doch egal wie lang die nebenher spielen ^^ " ... und dann haut hier noch einer echt das "r" mit rein ^^ ....  ... ok sicher noch zu früh für mich, aber viell kannst ja in der Überschrift das so ändern dass mans gleich sieht also "Pro-Gamer" oder sowas *sorry* xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (26. August 2009)

LunicAngel schrieb:


> hmmh will ja echt nix sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Muss man das blicken?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

LunicAngel schrieb:


> hmmh will ja echt nix sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs geändert.. Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Programer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> ...


Genau.


----------



## Torode (26. August 2009)

ProGamer sind, wie schon erwähnt worden ist, die Spieler, die für Ihr Spielen bezahlt werden. Nix weiter. Jedesmal, wenn ich den Vorwurf von einem bekommen habe, ich hätte keine Ahnung, mein Gegenüber sei ProGamer, habe ich natürlich den Handelschannel zugespammt und ratet mal wer dann stille war?
HardcoreGamer sind die, die zu viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren und im wirklichen Leben was verpassen, da die HardcoreGamer andere Moralvorstellungen und Prinzipien haben oder das Spiel sehr stark in ihr Leben einfließen lassen.
CasualGamer sind die, die keinerlei innerliche und nur wenige oder garkeine spielische Verbindungen zum Spiel haben (heißt: Paar Raids die Woche gehen klar.) und ihr Leben von dem Spiel in keinster Weise beeinflusst wird.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. August 2009)

Für mich persönlich

.....Sondern: Leute die mal Glück hatten und irgendwie von Sponsoren entdeckt wurden weil sie spielerisch etwas taugen um dann auf irgendwelchen Messen stupide in einem abgesperrten Hundezwinger Arena spielen können und dabei von 3.000.000 Menschen angegafft werden. Um dann in den Pausen die Leute die den zusahen auf Englisch dann zu beleidigen als Noobs und ähnliche Ergüsse (Auf der Cebit2009 gehört) Auf Deutsch übersetzt sagten sich die Zwei Spieler 

_A: Mich kotzen diese Leute nur an
B: Ja die können nicht spielen scheiß Noobs halt
A: Als ob es was bringen würde uns dabei zuzusehen...
B: *lacht*_

Als die bemerkten das jemand da war der das verstand waren die Blicke erschrocken und ich zeigte den "Pro"Gamern den Vogel und bin gegangen

Das ist für mich die Deffinition des Pro Gamers: Überheblich, Arrogant, Eingebildet


----------



## Vanitra (26. August 2009)

Progamer werden für das spielen bezahlt. Professional-Gamer wäre es ausgeschrieben. Jeder der kein Geld dafür bekommt ist nur ein Hobby-Gamer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat nichts damit zu tun wie lang, oft, erfolgreich man spielt oder wie erfahren man ist sondern einfach nur damit ob man dafür Geld bekommt und als Gegenleistung zb. Firmenwerbung abliefert oder ob man nur für sich persönlich zum Spaß spielt.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Torode schrieb:


> ...und ihr Leben von dem Spiel in keinster Weise beeinflusst wird.


Das wird für die Wenigsten zutreffen.
Aber der Sinn deiner Aussage ist dennoch klar.


----------



## Algarim (26. August 2009)

pro = professional = berufsmäßig/gewerblich

Ganz einfache und zweckmäßige Definition; eigentlich lediglich eine Übersetzung.

Glaube kaum, dass ein Großteil derjenigen, die sich für "Pros" halten, dann auch tatsächlich für Ihr spielen bezahlt werden. 
Stattdessen fühlen sie sich offensichtlich anderen überlegen und möchten dadurch ihren Status erhöhen. 

Wenigspieler, Vielspieler mag eine treffendere Umschreibung sein, hört sich aber nicht so cool an.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> ... sagten sich die Zwei Spieler
> 
> _A: Mich kotzen diese Leute nur an
> B: Ja die können nicht spielen scheiß Noobs halt
> ...


Daran sieht man wieder mal sehr gut, das Skill ungleich Reife ist.
Ob die beiden Sachen jetzt direkt zusammenhängen?
Wäre vielleicht mal eine Untersuchung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> .....Sondern: Leute die mal Glück hatten und irgendwie von Sponsoren entdeckt wurden weil sie spielerisch etwas taugen um dann auf irgendwelchen Messen stupide in einem abgesperrten Hundezwinger Arena spielen können und dabei von 3.000.000 Menschen angegafft werden. [...]



Das Wort "Glück" finde ich in dem Zusammenhang besonders lustig...


----------



## Shadria (26. August 2009)

Ist man ein Progamer nur weil man alle Klassen beherrscht? -> nein!
Ist man ein Progamer nur weil man alle Hardmodes-Erfolge hat? -> nein!
Ist man ein Progamer nur weil man zu den besten Arena-Spielern gehört? -> nein!



silas00 schrieb:


> Programer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.


Genau so und nicht anders!

Das schlaue Wikipedia sagt übrigens folgendes:



> Professionelle E-Sportler werden häufig* Progamer* oder *Pro-Gamer* (kurz für professional gamer, zu Deutsch „Berufsspieler“) genannt. Das Können (auch „Skill“ genannt) der professionellen Spieler hebt sich von dem der durchschnittlichen Spieler auf den Gebieten der Hand-Augen-Koordination, des Spielverständnisses, des taktischen Verständnisses und der Fähigkeit zum Teamplay (bei teamorientierten Spielen) stark ab.
> Es gibt allerdings auch _Amateur-E-Sportler_, die ähnlich hohe Leistungen erbringen und sich _fälschlicherweise ebenfalls Progamer nennen_.



Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Torode (26. August 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Das wird für die Wenigsten zutreffen.
> Aber der Sinn deiner Aussage ist dennoch klar.



Wieso? Man muss hierbei Prioritäten setzen. Wenn ich mich am Abend, wo ein Raid stattfindet, mich auch mit meinen Kumpels um was zu Unternehmen treffen kann oder meine Freundin mit mir was vorhat und mich auch für die "RL"-Lösung entscheide, dann hat das Spiel keinen Einfluss. Wenn ich aber den Raid vorziehe, hat das Spiel einen doch erheblichen Einfluss (Stichwort, das meist von Kollegen fällt: Suchtling).
Sollte der zweite Fall zutreffen, sollte man die Umschreibung mit dem Wort Casual mit Vorsicht genießen.


----------



## Bluebarcode (26. August 2009)

Wobei das mit dem profi und amateurtum so eine sache ist, im fussball bekommen meist schon die aller letzten kackteams geld bezahlt...sind also keine wirklichen amateure sondern eher halbprofis....Fraglich ist auch ob spieler die von sponsoren equipment aber kein gehalt bekommen auch sowas wie progamer sind...weil geld erhalten sie ja nixcht..aber doch etwas "von wert".


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. August 2009)

Der Pro-Gamer: (nach Pr. Dr. Grzimek)

Der Pro-Gamer ist ein  hellhäutiges, lichtempfindliches Wesen, welches am häufigsten in westlich geprägten Industrienationen anzutreffen ist.
Er lebt in der Regel als Einzelgänger in feuchten schlecht belüfteten Höhlen. Soziale Kontakte pflegt der Pro-Gamer in der Regel nur zu anderen Mitgliedern seiner Rasse, mit denen er sich in festen Rudeln zusammenschließt.
Seine Höhle verlässt der Pro-Gamer nur selten, im Wesentlichen zur Nahrungssuche.
Eine Paarungszeit gibt es bei Pro-Gamer nicht, was damit zusammenhängen mag, dass die Spezies fast nur aus Männchen besteht
(Wie der Pro-Gamer sich vermehrt ist bis heute ungeklärt)

Die Nahrung des Pro-Gamers besteht im wesentlichen aus Fetten und Zucker.

Das halten einen Pro-Gamers im Haus wird nicht empfohlen.
Sie sind wie erwähnt, sehr kontaktscheu, oft nachtaktiv und verströmen einen strengen Geruch.
Wenn man sie zu sehr stört können sie beißen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Wobei das mit dem profi und amateurtum so eine sache ist, im fussball bekommen meist schon die aller letzten kackteams geld bezahlt...sind also keine wirklichen amateure sondern eher halbprofis....Fraglich ist auch ob spieler die von sponsoren equipment aber kein gehalt bekommen auch sowas wie progamer sind...weil geld erhalten sie ja nixcht..aber doch etwas "von wert".



Das nennt sich geldwerter Vorteil. Die meisten bezahlten Progamer bekommen auch kein Gehalt im Sinne eines Lebensunterhalts, sondern eher Entschädigungen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. August 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Das Wort "Glück" finde ich in dem Zusammenhang besonders lustig...



Nja Glück ist ja bekanntlich relativ ^^

Stell dir vor du fallst aus dem achten Stock und brichst dir "nur die Beine" aber überlebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haste zwar die Schmerzen und kaputte Beine aber kannst noch brav WoW zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@theduke666 Skill war noch nie Reife, es ist ein Indikator aber selbst die besten Indikatoren liegen auch mal falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ardir (26. August 2009)

dann müssten china farmer ja auch pro gamer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Ardir schrieb:


> dann müssten china farmer ja auch pro gamer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öh.... Stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kostex (26. August 2009)

Progame sieht man meiner Meinung nach nur im PvP, da jeder (wenn er will) in nem Raid mal einen Schritt beiseite gehn kann wenn mal ne voidzone entsteht oder bei der Erklärung der nicht so schweren Taktiken einfach konzentriert zuhört. Im pvp muss man sich je nach Klasse und Vertigkeiten die er grad wirkt in netma einer sec anpassen und des kann einfach net jeder...ich glaub wenn einer im PvP schon sehr stark ist dann kommt ein Pve'ler mit seiner charbecherschung sicher net nach. Schonma nur wenn ein  Pve dd aggro hat wird er nervös und weiss garnet was er machen soll...ich rede hier immer von den meisten. Klar um im Pve weiter zukommen muss man seinen char auch spielen können, aber PvP is von mir aus gesehen die Wahre Prüfung zum Progamer und zur Charbeherschung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Pro-Gamer: (nach Pr. Dr. Grzimek)
> [...]



Was für ein possierliches Tierchen... 
Irgendwie habe ich gerade so eine romantisch, verklärte Erinnerung an seine Sendungen in meiner Kindheit.


----------



## Whitechapel (26. August 2009)

Wenn die Definition zutrifft, dass Pro-Gamer für das Spielen
bezahlt werden, siehts in Wow wahrscheinlich recht mau aus
mit Pro-Gamern.

Es werden ja meistens die Casuals den Pro-Gamern gegenüber
gestellt obwohl ich eher denke, dass es dann Hardcore-Gamer
oder ähnliches es wohl mehr trifft.

Aber in der Art wie die Pro-Gamer oft hier im Forum dargestellt
werden, würde ich sie eher definieren als jemand der eine gewisse
Bindung zu dem Spiel hat, sich größtenteils (gibt auch Ausnahmen)
an gewisse Normen hält im Umgang mit anderen Spielern, das Spiel
recht gut beherrscht und auch eine gewisse Zeit investiert.

Unter der Betrachtungsweise kann ich auch verstehen, dass sich viele 
dieser Pro-Gamer über diese ganzen casual-freundlichen Änderungen 
des Spiels ärgern, da man halt früher auch diese Bindung und Zeit für
das Spiel brauchte um etwas zu erreichen und jetzt alle nur noch was 
weiß ich zwei Stunden maximal am Tag spielen müssen um sich
gut auszurüsten usw. und sich dann viele fühlen wie die sogenannten
absoluten Imba-R0xx0rz obwohl sie nichts dafür geleistet haben.

Aufgrund der Bindung die den Casual-Gamern auch zum Spiel fehlt,
stören sie sich auch nicht an gewissen Änderungen des Spiels, die
den Pro-Gamern dann doch ziemlich missfallen, gerade weil sie die 
Bindung zu dem Spiel besitzen und es für sie auch mehr als nur ein
Computerspiel ist mit dem man sich ab und zu mal etwas die Zeit
vertreibt.

Also würde ich unter einem Pro-Gamer jemanden verstehen, dem das
Spiel schon am Herzen liegt, der viel Zeit in sein Hobby investiert und
sich dadurch auch entsprechend gut auskennt.
Viele dieser Pro-Gamer regen sich über Änderungen auf und
zocken trotzdem weiter, wobei ein Casual dann einfach sagen würde:
"Egal, dann zock halt was anderes wenns dir keinen Spaß macht".

Das finde ich unterscheidet den Pro vom Casual..


----------



## LunicAngel (26. August 2009)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Muss man das blicken?



*grins* ne xD is wiegesagt noch etwas früh für mich *gg*  - bzw wenig schlaf gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und danke *gg*

und och, ich hätt schon nix gegen für bezahlt zu werden, oder ne entschädigung zu bekommen *gg* 
=)
Jo Chinafarmer sind im dem Sinne wohl auch Pro-Gamer, nur halt lvl1 und in der regel auch hacker,... .

ich brauch glaub noch nen Kaffee und ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um hier was antständiges, antworten zu können ^^


----------



## memphis76 (26. August 2009)

Ein Pro-Gamer ist doch ein professioneller E-Sportler. Also ein Berufsspieler sozusagen. Diese spieler kriegen doch meist von dem jeweiligen Clan ein monatliches Gehalt, zusätzlich kommen die Preisgelder sowie die Gelder von den Sponsoreneinnahmen.

Daher ist doch eindeutig, dass Pro-Gamer diejenigen sind, die für´s Spielen bezahlt werden.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Lord Gama (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Programer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.



Programer werden fürs programmieren bezahlt, ned fürs zocken.

TTT: 

Denke ProGamer sind wenn überhaupt die Leute die Ihre perfekt beherrschen und auch bei einem neuen Boss direkt wissen was zu tun ist. 

Ob Jemand bezahlt wird oder nicht hat nichts zusagen meiner Meinung nach. Vorallem ist die Definition von Progamer nicht "Spieler der bezahlt wird". Wenn Jemand anderer Meinung ist, sollte er mir mal seine Definition des Wortes Dedfinition erläutern -.-


----------



## Mightyskull (26. August 2009)

hmm dann sind also chinafarmer progamer??
die werden ja bezahlt :-)


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> [...] sollte er mir mal seine Definition des Wortes Dedfinition erläutern -.-



Ich denke, dass es unmöglich ist das Wort Definition zu definieren, ohne die Prämisse des Wortes 'Definition'.

Edit: Das Wort 'Lemma' wurde falsch verwendet...


----------



## Jeedai (26. August 2009)

Auf Seite 1 steht doch die Definiton.

Abgesehen davon, sicherlichbildet sich der eine oder andere "Progamer" sich ein, er steht über allen. Aber das trifft halt auch nicht auf alle zu. Es gibt halt solche und solche. Kenne zum Teil ein paar Leute aus der deutschen WC3 DotA Szene. Und es gibt auch da Personen, die haben ein moralisches Empfinden wie ne Mülltonne und macnhe sind halt ganz normal... Nicht abgehoben, authentisch und auf dem Teppisch geblieben. 

Man sieht auch das kann man nicht verallgemeiner.

Best Regards
Jeedai


----------



## Kyanora (26. August 2009)

Naja ich glaube dass Pro-Gamer nicht alle arrogant sind, aber sie werden gesponsert (siehe Ensidia). 
Sicher gibts welche die sich einbilden toll und klasse zu sein, wenn sie in einem virtuellen Spiel, welches keine Realität ist, alles erreichen. In Wirklichkeit sind die meistens unbedeutet und kleinlaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

Sondern Progamer nennen sich nicht Progamer 
sie wollen auch nicht als solche bezeichnet werden 
sie fallen durch ihre Klassenbeherrschung auf und das sie auch im Gruppenspiel gut da stehen 
Progamer helfen gerne u posen nicht mit ihren Erfolgen.

Schlimmer sind die Möchtegernprogamer


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

LunicAngel schrieb:


> ich brauch glaub noch nen Kaffee und ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lass die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weg und dann geht das schon....


----------



## -Azurak- (26. August 2009)

ProGamer steht einfach für Professional Gamer, 
Somit ein Profi.
Man ist ein Profi sobald man mit dieser Tätigkeit sein Geld verdient.
Dh. gesponsort oder durch Preisgelder.

Alle anderen die neben der Arbeit pausenlos spielen sind evtl. Hardcore-Gamer, aber verdienen mit WoW kein Geld, dh. sie sind keine Profis.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiss leitet sich "Pro" von professionel ab, also beruflich, ergo sind Progamer diejenigen die fürs spielen bezahlt werden.

Dennoch nutzte ich diesen Begriff meistens anders, denn ich habe meist eine andere Ableitung im Hinterkopf, nämlich "Pro" von Profi. Demnach meine ich wenn ich von "Pros" spreche meistens Leute die (extrem) gut spielen können, also die z.B. Ulduar komplett mit Naxx Equip clear machen o.ä.

"Pro" mit Onlinezeit gleichzusetzen halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn, das sind dann für mich erher Vielspieler oder so...


----------



## Lokibu (26. August 2009)

Was stört einen Pro-Gamer, wenn Änderungen für Casuals eingeführt werden? Ihr Job ist es einfach zu Spielen auf Messen etc. Da ist es doch völlig egal ob sich was geändert hat, solange sie das Geld bekommen.

Hier verwechselst Du, obwohl du es bereits geschrieben hattest, Pro-Gamer mit Hardcore-Gamer.

IRONIEFLAME/

Ohrensammler.. es wurde doch schon gesagt, dass ein Pro-Gamer ein Berufsspieler ist und kein Wesen!. Schreib net so einen Blödsin hier rein

IRONIEFLAME/

Ach wollte auch mal Flamen, auch wenn das jetzt net ernst war.


----------



## Whitechapel (26. August 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Was stört einen Pro-Gamer, wenn Änderungen für Casuals eingeführt werden? Ihr Job ist es einfach zu Spielen auf Messen etc. Da ist es doch völlig egal ob sich was geändert hat, solange sie das Geld bekommen.



Ja ich hab doch geschrieben, dass Pro-Gamer eigentlich ja
Leute sind, die für das Spielen bezahlt werden.
Bin danach aber auf die Bedeutung des Pro-Gamers eingegangen,
wie sie hier im Forum häufig benutzt wird.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ach wollte auch mal Flamen, auch wenn das jetzt net ernst war.


Dann lass´Dich mal nicht durch die Forenpolizei erwischen!
Hier gibt es einige, die gerne einen Moderator-Titel hätten.


----------



## Da Magic (26. August 2009)

pros sind die, die die ganzen raiderfogle schaffen (yogg +0, algalon ohne 226er item), im pvp is das schwerer auszuamchen da man in der arena schon durch klassencombos lamen kann


----------



## PalaBubble (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.



Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die fürs WoW-zocken bezahlt werden ??!! :O

Da dies ja anscheinend zutrifft, würde ich noch eine Unterscheidung machn zwischen besagten Leuten die da Geld für bekommen und jenen die WoW nur aus Fun-Gründen zocken,
aber halt trotzdem ihre Klasse in Perfektion beherrschen (Von letzteren dürfte es deutlich mehr geben).


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

PalaBubble schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die fürs WoW-zocken bezahlt werden ??!! :O


Nein, in WoW gibt es keine Pros.


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2009)

Man kann dieses Pro unter 2 Gesichtspunkten sehen.

Einmal stammt dieses Pro von Professionional (Profi) und bedeutet, daß man damit sein Geld verdient.
Zum Anderen bezeichnet es die Qualität.

Was genau es hier bei WoW nun sein soll, darüber lässt sich diskutieren.
Ich denke aber, daß eher die Qualität für die Einstufung als ProGamer ausschlaggebend ist.



> *Profi und Professionalität*
> 
> Im Allgemeinen erwartet man von einem Profi eine formale Qualifikation und eine höhere Leistung als von einem Amateur.
> 
> ...



*Quelle: Wikipedia -> Profi*


greetz


----------



## Mo3 (26. August 2009)

Jeder der mindestens genauso gut ist wie ICH! Alles andere sind Kackboons ...meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. August 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Jeder der mindestens genauso gut ist wie ICH! Alles andere sind Kackboons ...meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was bin ich dann, wenn ich besser bin als du? Wow-Gott? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whispered (26. August 2009)

> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.


----------



## Lersadion (26. August 2009)

Ich habe "Nichts von alledem, sondern:" ausgewählt, denn es geht ja hier um die persönliche Definition.

Pro-Gamer soll ja Profi-Spieler heißen. Deswegen snd Pro-Gamer in meinen Augen Spieler, welche in jeder Situation (egal ob PVE oder PVP) jede ihrer Fähikeit nutzen um sich, bzw. dem Raid zu helfen. Das heißt nicht einfach nur DPS fahren/Heal spammen/oder Boss tanken sondern auch mal "Hand der Erlösung" vom Pala z. B. benutzen um nen Spieler vor dem sicheren Tod zu retten.


----------



## lord just (26. August 2009)

Kostex schrieb:


> Progame sieht man meiner Meinung nach nur im PvP, da jeder (wenn er will) in nem Raid mal einen Schritt beiseite gehn kann wenn mal ne voidzone entsteht oder bei der Erklärung der nicht so schweren Taktiken einfach konzentriert zuhört. Im pvp muss man sich je nach Klasse und Vertigkeiten die er grad wirkt in netma einer sec anpassen und des kann einfach net jeder...ich glaub wenn einer im PvP schon sehr stark ist dann kommt ein Pve'ler mit seiner charbecherschung sicher net nach. Schonma nur wenn ein  Pve dd aggro hat wird er nervös und weiss garnet was er machen soll...ich rede hier immer von den meisten. Klar um im Pve weiter zukommen muss man seinen char auch spielen können, aber PvP is von mir aus gesehen die Wahre Prüfung zum Progamer und zur Charbeherschung.




das ganze kann man so nicht pauschalisieren.

um im pve etwas zu erreichen muss man seinen char ein wenig spielen können und wenn man im pvp was erreichen will, gilt das selbe.

wenn man aber ganz oben bei der elite mitspielen will, dann muss man im pve so wie auch im pvp jede millisekunde konzentriert sein und im bruchteil einer sukunde reagieren können, was man im pve vorallem in den hardmodes merkt.

es git genügend spieler, die im pvp oben mitmischen und im pve absolut nix reißen können und das liegt da meist nicht am equipment. umgekehrt gilt das selbe und natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen, wo pve und pvp spieler in beiden bereichen ganz oben mitspielen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (26. August 2009)

Ein Pro-Gamer wird eigendlich bezahlt fürs zocken da es bei wow nur wenige möglichkeiten gibt geld mit dem spielen zu verdienen sind die einzigen Pro´s einfach zuerkennen sie nennen sich Gamemaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (26. August 2009)

Ich hätte gern die ersten drei angeklickt.

ProGamer werden nicht zwangsläufig bezahlt (wenn man mal diese *hust* Topgilden und Gamemaster ausrechnet), aber haben ein gewisses Zeitmaß, dass sie mit einem Spiel verbringen und spielen dort auch erfolgreich (wie man das nun sehen will ist eines jeden andere Meinung). Zudem (und das vereint eigentlich alles) haben sie in 99% der Fälle nen Plan von dem was sie tun und sagen. Ein wandelndes Lexikon zu Berufen, Skills, Talenten etc unter anderem auch Problemlösungen und andere diverse Begabungen ein Spiel aufzufassen.

Aber bis auf die verspielte Zeit, kann jedes dieser Dinge auch auf einen Casual-Player zutreffen. Und DEN ProGamer gibts meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht.


----------



## lokker (26. August 2009)

Progamer sind einfach nur gute Spieler. Sie spielen ihre Klasse einfach viel besser als es der gewöhnliche Spieler tut. Es gibt bestimmt auch Leute die besser als die bezahlten Spieler sind, aber trotzdem nicht in den großen E-Sports Gilden sind.


----------



## Veilchen (26. August 2009)

sondern: ein Progamer ist ein Spieler der mehrere/alle/eine Klasse, so gut beherscht das er so gut wie alle abzocken kann. Und ein Overpro kennt alle Preise für alle Items beim Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (26. August 2009)

Ein Progamer ist für mich einer der niemals angibt in was für einer tollen gilde er doch wäre, der kritik annimt ohne zu meckern, der Hilfsbereit ist ohne an sich zu denken, jemand der nicht aufgibt wenn die instanz mal nicht klappt und jemand der nicht auf andere herab bligt oder behauptet er sei ein pro gamer.


der rest ist einfach nur ein möchtegern pro der jegliche realität verloren hat. [ gemeint sind die , die sich selbst als pro bezeichnen ]


----------



## Macbeff (26. August 2009)

so gesehen müssten ja alle "chinafarmer" progamer sein...^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.




/sign

Ist so, wahr so und wird auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## Freakypriest (26. August 2009)

Also für mich ist ein Pro Gamer einfach derjenige, der seine Klasse verstanden hat und im Raid immer weis was er tut/tun muss und dabei im content vorne dabei ist von daher konnte ich gar nichts auswählen.


----------



## ricci (26. August 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> Progamer sind diejenigen die ihre klasse beherschen und halt alles umsetze können was ein neuer bossfight bietet...egal ob bezahlt oder net....




gott.. das hier einige angeben das Pro-Gamer fürs Spielen bezahlt werden cO..
ich weis noch wo ich früher auf Frostwolf echt ne riesige Erfolgsserie hatte und echt einer der besten und beliebtesten war..
jaja.. das warn noch Zeiten: "Ach quatsch.. der raidet doch eher nur mit seiner Gilde und vernappt sich die ID doch net für uns"
etwas später als ich gejoint habe.. "DITTY!!!!" // " ah wie geil .. sehr sehr geil das du uns hilfst.."  auch schon da kann man als "Pro-Gamer" bezeichnet werden..
habe einerseits sehr sehr viel Zeit investiert und andererseits sehr sehr viel erreicht.. und trotzdem wurde ich als "Pro-Gamer" bezeichnet, genau weil ich Skill hatte und gutes Eq.. und nicht weil ich bezahlt wurde cO.. wer ja auch zu schön zusätzlich wenn man Ha**(*)4 griegt dazu noch 500 Euro im Monat von irgent einem Sponsor.. lol.. man man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der ditt


----------



## CupertinoZwo (26. August 2009)

Casuals = Gelegenheitsspieler - Spielen paar Stunden in der Woche und haben ihren Spaß dabei.
Hardcoregamer = Haben RL für WoW (oder ein anderes Spiel) geopfert und verbringen den ganzen Tag nur mit dem Spielen. Sie denken sie sind die größten weil sie so tolle Items und Erfolge haben.
Progamer = Bekommen Geld fürs Spielen, aber haben noch ein RL und einen festen Job, da ich glaube das die meisten nicht vom zocken Leben können. Haben wie Progamer auch lange fettige Haare, Brille und Pickel. Auch wenn sie RL haben, werden sie dort gedemütigt und ausgelacht.

Pro steht für Professionell - und etwas professionell machen geht nur wenn man dafür bezahlt wird. Oder seid ihr professionelle Rennfahrer, weil ihr ab und zu jemanden an der Ampel abzieht?


----------



## Melkorohl (26. August 2009)

CupertinoZwo schrieb:


> Casuals = Gelegenheitsspieler - Spielen paar Stunden in der Woche und haben ihren Spaß dabei.
> Hardcoregamer = Haben RL für WoW (oder ein anderes Spiel) geopfert und verbringen den ganzen Tag nur mit dem Spielen. Sie denken sie sind die größten weil sie so tolle Items und Erfolge haben.
> Progamer = Bekommen Geld fürs Spielen, aber haben noch ein RL und einen festen Job, da ich glaube das die meisten nicht vom zocken Leben können. Haben wie Progamer auch lange fettige Haare, Brille und Pickel. Auch wenn sie RL haben, werden sie dort gedemütigt und ausgelacht.
> 
> Pro steht für Professionell - und etwas professionell machen geht nur wenn man dafür bezahlt wird. Oder seid ihr professionelle Rennfahrer, weil ihr ab und zu jemanden an der Ampel abzieht?



Was ne lustige Definition ^^

Also wie schon viele sagten ist Pro-Gamer jemand der bezahlt wird fürs spielen. HardcoreGamer sind so die "opfer" die kein rl mehr haben.
Aber wie werden Leute genannt die alle Klassen beherrschen obwohl sie nur 4 stunden am Tag zu Hause sind in denen sie vielleicht
maximal 2 stunden spielen weil sie noch andere Sachen zu tun haben? Also Leute die Wissen wie sie auf was zu reagieren haben
die trotz schlechterem Equip gegner der gleichen Klasse in Grund und Boden spielen (man behauptet ja wow sei zu equip lastig... von
wegen) wie nennt man solche spieler. In erster Linie klar Casuals aber Casuals können auch leute sein die wissen wie man die eigene 
Klasse spielt aber so Frostmage mäßig alles auf abstand halten mit dem Gedanken "Ich hab eh schon gewonnen" xD


----------



## Dr4ke85 (26. August 2009)

Also...ich weiß ja nicht ob es schon jemand schrieb (kb alles zu lesen) aber wenn Progamer diejenigen sind, welche für Zocken bezahlt werden, dann sind alle kleinen Chinafarmer Progamer. Und wenn ein Chinafarmer ein Progamer ist was sind dann diejenigen die besser bezahlt werden und nicht farmen? Laut RTL bekommt so ein kleiner Chinese für 9-12 std Spielzeit täglich, etwa 100 Euro pro Monat

Quelle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81cmmJiHEGI und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3260Z38Z4C4

Die meisten werden es schon kennen. 

LG

Edit: Jeder Mensch der auf die Welt kommt hat ein Real Life. Wenn jemand sein Reallife überwiegend am Rechner verbringt ändert das nicht an der tatsache das er am Leben ist oder? Und wer am Leben ist hat ein "Real Life". Jemanden selbiges Abzusprechen wäre als würde ich auf meinen Nachbarn zeigen und behaupten er wäre kein Mensch.


----------



## chinsai (26. August 2009)

Mhmh, ich denke Progamer sind Leute, die sich perfekt mit ihrem Charakter auskennen und in jeder Situation wissen was sie machen müssen.


----------



## CupertinoZwo (26. August 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> Also wie schon viele sagten ist Pro-Gamer jemand der bezahlt wird fürs spielen. HardcoreGamer sind so die "opfer" die kein rl mehr haben.
> Aber wie werden Leute genannt die alle Klassen beherrschen obwohl sie nur 4 stunden am Tag zu Hause sind in denen sie vielleicht
> maximal 2 stunden spielen weil sie noch andere Sachen zu tun haben? Also Leute die Wissen wie sie auf was zu reagieren haben
> die trotz schlechterem Equip gegner der gleichen Klasse in Grund und Boden spielen (man behauptet ja wow sei zu equip lastig... von
> ...



Das sind halt gute Casuals, die verstehen was sie machen. Man muss ja etwas nicht ständig tun um gut in etwas zu sein. Es gibt bestimmt Leute die ein Päckchen Kippen am Tag rauchen die keine Ringe machen können mit dem Qualm und es gibt bestimmt Gelegenheitsraucher, die das sehr gut können. Alles eine Sache der Übung :/


----------



## Ossiwow (26. August 2009)

es gibt seit wotlk keine progamer mehr weil es nix gibt womit man sich als progamer auszeichnen kann.
achivments bringens nicht , content clearen 12jährige kinder , was soll daran pro sein oO


----------



## Teradas (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.


Richtig,da gibts dann die drei "Fraktionen"

Casual-Gamer--->Leute die nicht so viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren und gelegentlich evtl. raiden gehen.
"Hardcore"-Gamer--->Leute,die sich fälschlicherweise für Pro's halten,es aber nicht sind,nur weil sie sehr sehr viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren.
Pro-Gamer--->Zu Deutsch[Professioneller Spieler,also Bezahlter spieler].

Fazit:
Nur die Gamer,die auch bezahlt werden,sind die richtigen "Pro's"


----------



## Teradas (26. August 2009)

Ossiwow schrieb:


> es gibt seit wotlk keine progamer mehr weil es nix gibt womit man sich als progamer auszeichnen kann.
> achivments bringens nicht , content clearen 12jährige kinder , was soll daran pro sein oO


Arena Teamwertung 2800+?
Machen das auch 12 Jährige Kinder?

Die meisten sogenannten "Pro's" sind doch die,die Arena erfolgreich machen, ODER
die,die die (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Firstkills holen.
Also International first.


----------



## Healor (26. August 2009)

Und was würde es bringen jemanden fürs Spielen zu bezahlen? Und für was? PvE? Arena?

Bei Turnieren wo CS oder Starcraft gespielt wird sehe ich es ja ein da ein Preisgeld winkt. Aber bei einem MMO, bzw bei WoW?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (26. August 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich da ja etwas altmodisch, aber ich finde Progamer sind Leute die in Clans organisiert ihren Lebensunterhalt durch Preisgelder und Sponsorenverträge finazieren.
Hauptsächlich ist die Gattung in Competionen-games anzutreffen (CS und co.), seltener in MMORPGs...


----------



## Zurrak (26. August 2009)

Für was rennen manche Leute 40 km durch die Pampa? Wegen den Sponsoren! und wenn ein Progamer erfolgreich und bekannt ist dann wird er eben von zB Nvidia fürs spielen bezahlt und das gilt auch für WoW.

Außerdem gibts einen Unterschied zwischen den echten Pro´s und den Leuten die sich für Pro´s halten nur weil sie alleine mal 2 Mobs umgehaun haben.


----------



## Occasus (26. August 2009)

Pro-Gamer sind Leute die beim Raiden ihr Hirn einschalten.


----------



## Apostasy (26. August 2009)

nanu :O wo sind die ganzen Leute hin, die von sich selbst denken sie seien Pro-Gamer?


----------



## Caveman1979 (26. August 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> gott.. das hier einige angeben das Pro-Gamer fürs Spielen bezahlt werden cO..
> ich weis noch wo ich früher auf Frostwolf echt ne riesige Erfolgsserie hatte und echt einer der besten und beliebtesten war..
> jaja.. das warn noch Zeiten: "Ach quatsch.. der raidet doch eher nur mit seiner Gilde und vernappt sich die ID doch net für uns"
> etwas später als ich gejoint habe.. "DITTY!!!!" // " ah wie geil .. sehr sehr geil das du uns hilfst.."  auch schon da kann man als "Pro-Gamer" bezeichnet werden..
> ...




Das beste ist nur weil es Leute gibt die es falsch verstehn und dich Pro nennen,bist du es nicht!
Dein Super Equi und deine Hilfsbereitschaft in allen Ehren aber das macht dich nicht zum Pro!

Soweit ich weiß gibt es in WOW keine Pro´s vieleicht ihrendwann in der arena sparte aber im Pve never.
Den ich glaube es interresiert einfach keinen ob du mit dabei warst einen Server First zumachen und dabei Nike schuhe getragen hast oder deinen schweiß ins adidas Bändchen geflossen ist.(trifft auch auf deine hardweare zu die du dabei verwendest anders eben bei CS oder anderen Egoshot wo reagtionszeit die halbe miete ist.)


----------



## LostPain (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn ich denke das ich jetzt meine flamewall starten muss aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Programer mag sein wer will, aber in WoW gibt es nur Perfekt oder Noob + ein bisschen Luck-Faktor...
Anders als in CSS dort ist der Grad zwischen Noob und Pg viel größer...

In WoW wird es niemals PG's geben

Was ich damit sagen will ist das man in WoW entweder Top-Equipt ist und seine Leistung bringt oder man ist halt der Kaqqnoob ohne Equip obwohl man den nötigen Skill hat...

Naja das sind meine Gedanken zu dem Thema

und wer will denn schon PG sein
ich bin der PwNeR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Lp


----------



## Liwanu (26. August 2009)

Wie schon nun bei den vorpostern vor mir beschrieben wurde, sind Progamer Professionelle Spieler, die schon ein Berufsbild darstellen und dafür eben Geld erhalten (z.B. aus Turnieren). Größere Clans sind wie ein großes Unternehmen strukturiert und haben sogar auch meherere Standorte.

Es gibt viele Berichte über Progamer bei denen auch erwähnt wird, dass diese einem Studium nachgehen oder zur Schule gehen oder auch noch anderen Hobbys nachgehen. Deshalb müssen diese Spieler auch nicht krank sein oder mehr spielen, als der überdurchschnittliche Spieler hier z.B. in der Community.

Fakt ist einfach, dass man sich als Progamer betiteln sollte, wenn man dadurch Geld/Sachwerte verdient, sei es durch den Verein selbst, oder durch Turniere.

Viele unterscheiden hier nur von 3 Gattungen des Spielers: Casual, Hardcore  und Pro.
Was soll aber der Hardcore Spieler ausdrücken? Einen süchtigen Spieler?

Das Wort Casual fällt oft für einen Spieler der ab und zu spielt oder nur 2-3h pro Woche/Monat dafür aufwendet. Der Casual spielt drauf los, ohne den Hintergedanken super gut zu werden und andere Spieler in einem Spiel schlagen zu müssen. 

(Hier könnte man nun den "Hardcore" Spieler einsetzen, als Spieler der häufiger sein Hobby oder seinem krankhaften verhalten nachgeht?!)

Natürlich kann sich aus dem Casual ein E-Esportler entwickeln und betreibt das Spielen aktiver und schreibt sich sogar für Online Turniere ein um daran teilzunehmen oder will sich nur mit anderen Spielern messen.

Sollte nun dieser Esportler wirklich gut sein und schon einige Erfolge verzeichnen, so kommt dieser in die nächste Stufe des Amateurs.
Auf dieser Stufe haben viele Spieler erst die Möglichkeit in einem Erfolgreichen Clan/Verein zu spielen und dafür sogar eines Tages bezahlt zu werden.

Edit: Der Begriff Progamer wird im Esport genutzt, also nutzt es bitte bei WoW in Verbindung mit Arena. PvE sagt nichts aus, da sich nach ein paar Versuchen eines Bosses die Taktik herausfinden lässt und man widerholt diese ständig. Der Boss verändert seine Taktik nicht! Menschliche Spieler schon.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Pro-Gamer sind Leute die beim Raiden ihr Hirn einschalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

LostPain schrieb:


> ich bin der PwNeR


Penner?


----------



## Stevesteel (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.


eigentlich hätte ab hier Schluß sein können, es war der 3. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. August 2009)

ein pro ist so gut, dass er für seine leistungen entlohnt wird. alle anderen, die sich für roXXor halten, würde ich als möchtegern pro´s mit zu viel freizeit bezeichnen.


----------



## fre_k (26. August 2009)

Für MICH ist ein Progamer einer der viel Erreicht hat.
Ein PvP Progamer ist für mich eienr der 2er, 3er und 5er über kp 2300 spielt.
Ein PvE Progamer halt einer der die ganzen Hardmodes schnell hat sowie Server First Algalon usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. August 2009)

Für mich sind alle China Farmer Pro Gamer.
Alle Nicht - Chinesen sind Casuals.

Das Gegenteil von Pro ist ja eigentlich Contra. 
Also bin ich ein Contra Spieler. 
Ein "dagegen" Spieler. 
Ich bin also gegen das Spiel. 
Ergo frag ich mich grad, warum ich spiele. 
Warum? Weils mir Spass macht. Es macht Spass. 
Also finde ich es gut. 
Ich bin also dafür. 
Ein Pro Gamer. 
Ich bin also Chinese und heisse Peng Ei weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (26. August 2009)

Chinafarmer sind Progamer weil sie fürs Spielen bezahlt werden.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (26. August 2009)

PRO(=Professional) Gamer sind Spieler die für das Spielen bezahlt werden
Hardcore Gamer sind Spieler die SEHR viel Zeit in etwas investieren (Pc-Game in dem Fall)
Casual sind welche die nur 2-3 Abende mit einem Spiel verbringen, wo dabei die zeit, die sie investieren, keine rolle spielt


----------



## Gnorfal (26. August 2009)

Und "Skilled" Player sind übrigens die, die dieselben Knöpfe wie Casuals drücken, nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge.

Wenn ich das Licht und den Monitor ausmache, mit meinem Kopf auf die Tastatur haue und zwar mit Augen zu, mach ich wahrscheinlich immer noch mehr Dmg, wie manch anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (26. August 2009)

Melkorohl schrieb:


> Was ne lustige Definition ^^
> 
> Also wie schon viele sagten ist Pro-Gamer jemand der bezahlt wird fürs spielen. HardcoreGamer sind so die "opfer" die kein rl mehr haben.
> *Aber wie werden Leute genannt die alle Klassen beherrschen obwohl sie nur 4 stunden am Tag zu Hause sind in denen sie vielleicht
> ...



Solche Spieler nennt man Casuals
Ist doch so!
Oder hat jemand behauptet, nur weil man Casual ist kann man net auch ein guter spieler sein?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (26. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Und "Skilled" Player sind übrigens die, die dieselben Knöpfe wie Casuals drücken, nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge.
> 
> Wenn ich das Licht und den Monitor ausmache, mit meinem Kopf auf die Tastatur haue und zwar mit Augen zu, mach ich wahrscheinlich immer noch mehr Dmg, wie manch anderer
> 
> ...


Du Stellst also Casuals als Leute dar die nicht wissen wie sie spielen müssen?


----------



## Gonzo73 (26. August 2009)

mal ein bisschen vom thema abrutschen...

Gibts eig. in WOW ne Gilde bzw. Arena Team die gesponsort werden um die Bosse zu RAIDEN oder sich in der Arena zu beweisen??

Würde mich mal Interessieren...ich zock nähmlich auch sehr viel und wenn ich das auch noch gesponsort bekommen würde wäre das naturlich ein nettes Zubrot   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (26. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Und "Skilled" Player sind übrigens die, die dieselben Knöpfe wie Casuals drücken, nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge.
> 
> Wenn ich das Licht und den Monitor ausmache, mit meinem Kopf auf die Tastatur haue und zwar mit Augen zu, mach ich wahrscheinlich immer noch mehr Dmg, wie manch anderer
> 
> ...




Hau ruhig nochwas mit dem Schädel auf die Tastatur, das licht kannst du anlassen wenn du eh die Augen zumachst und den Monitor kannst dann auch anlassen .


----------



## Maugaran (26. August 2009)

Aua ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen. Da sieht man mal wie wenig Leute Ahnung haben.....


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Gibts eig. in WOW ne Gilde bzw. Arena Team die gesponsort werden um die Bosse zu RAIDEN oder sich in der Arena zu beweisen??
> [...]


Natürlich... Und die nehmen auch Bewerbungen an:
Ensidia -> Application

Achja: Es gibt noch andere professionelle Gilden... Ensidia dürfte nur die bekannteste sein.


----------



## Raveneye (26. August 2009)

Also wenn ihr einen Maurer dafür bezahlt das er euch ein paar Fliesen legt dann ist er ab dem Zeitpunkt ein Fliesenleger..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ihr einem Spieler mit einem Level 10 Char dafür bezahlt das er weiterspielt dann ist er ab dem Zeitpunkt ein ProGamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn dieser Spieler ins Forum guckt um sich Tips zu holen wie man besten die Talentpunkte verteilt dann ist er ein Skilled ProGamer.

Und wenn er dann noch lange zockt ist er mit Level 12 schon ein Hardcoreprogamer mit Skill und wenn er für sein Level ein blaues Teil findet ist er  auch noch imba.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (26. August 2009)

Mehr sinnlose Umfragen bitte. 
Ich weiß jetzt welches das häßlichste Mount ist, welches das hübscheste, wie ich mein goblin nenne, wie ich mein worg nenne und was ein Pro ist. 


Das Absetzen von Vera am Mittag wirkt sich direkt auf die Anzahl der dummen Forenumfragen aus.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> Mehr sinnlose Umfragen bitte.
> Ich weiß jetzt welches das häßlichste Mount ist, welches das hübscheste, wie ich mein goblin nenne, wie ich mein worg nenne und was ein Pro ist.
> 
> 
> Das Absetzen von Vera am Mittag wirkt sich direkt auf die Anzahl der dummen Forenumfragen aus.



Wärst Du bitte so nett, mir zu erläutern, warum dies eine sinnlose Umfrage sei und warum Du Dich dann an Ihr beteiligt hast?

Wie ich eingangs erklärt habe war mir und sicherlich auch vielen buffed.de Usern nicht klar, was wir unter Pro-Gamern verstehen. Auch die heterogenen Antworten hier scheinen den Sachverhalt leider nicht ganz zu klären.

Liebe grüße
wolke


----------



## Matress (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.



you faild epic!
jemand der dieser meinung ist hat wohl keine ahnung^^


----------



## Fogbob (26. August 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> Das Absetzen von Vera am Mittag wirkt sich direkt auf die Anzahl der dummen Forenumfragen aus.




Stecken vieleicht die Illuminaten dahinter? Sekunde ich ruf eben Aiman Abdallah an, der kann in einer Spezialsendung helfen.

BTT:
Pro-Gamer = Profi-Spieler
Und für mich ist jemand Profi, sobald er Geld für seine Sache bekommt.

Hardcore-Gamer = Leute die sich überdurchschnittlich viel mit einem Spiel auseinandersetzen.

So seh ich das ...


----------



## Matress (26. August 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Für mich sind alle China Farmer Pro Gamer.
> Alle Nicht - Chinesen sind Casuals.
> 
> Das Gegenteil von Pro ist ja eigentlich Contra.
> ...



ololol

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> ololol
> 
> made my day
> 
> ...



Bitte nimm mir die Frage nicht böse: Bist Du auch in der Lage qualifizierte Beiträge zu liefern, oder willst Du nur diese Umfrage oder Deinen Postcounter pushen?


----------



## lokker (26. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Richtig,da gibts dann die drei "Fraktionen"
> 
> Casual-Gamer--->Leute die nicht so viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren und gelegentlich evtl. raiden gehen.
> "Hardcore"-Gamer--->Leute,die sich fälschlicherweise für Pro's halten,es aber nicht sind,nur weil sie sehr sehr viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren.
> ...



Mit Progamer sind Leute gemeint die ein Spiel einfach sehr gut spielen können. Sie werden nicht zum Progamer weil sie bezahlt werden, sondern werden bezahlt weil sie eben welche sind. Es gibt mehr als genug Spieler die nicht bezahlt werden und tortzdem Pro´s sind, bloß haben die nicht Lust im E-Sports beriech mitzumachen.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr einen Maurer dafür bezahlt das er euch ein paar Fliesen legt dann ist er ab dem Zeitpunkt ein Fliesenleger.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ganze nun auf den Fliesenleger projeziert:

Wenn dieser Fliesenleger nun 1,5 mal so viele Fliesen verlegt, ist er ein Pro Fliesenleger.
Wenn er sich über einen gewissen Zeitraum angeeignet hat, wie man noch schneller Fliesen verlegen kann, ist er ein Skilled Pro Fliesenleger.
Macht er auch noch Überstunden, ist er ein Skilled Pro Hardcore Fliesenleger.
Trägt er noch einen Blaumann während er die Fliesen verlegt, ist er ein Imba skilled Pro Hardcore Fliesenleger.

Da er:1,5 mal so schnell, mit angeeigneten Fähigkeiten dazugelernt, Überstunden machender Weise und mit Blaumann nur das bekommt, was alle anderen bekommen, die in seiner Firma als Fliesenleger angestellt sind, ist er:

Ein sehr dummer Imba skilled Pro Hardcore Fliesenleger

auch bekannt als Casual Fliesenleger..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (26. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Pro-Gamer: (nach Pr. Dr. Grzimek)
> 
> Der Pro-Gamer ist ein  hellhäutiges, lichtempfindliches Wesen, welches am häufigsten in westlich geprägten Industrienationen anzutreffen ist.
> Er lebt in der Regel als Einzelgänger in feuchten schlecht belüfteten Höhlen. Soziale Kontakte pflegt der Pro-Gamer in der Regel nur zu anderen Mitgliedern seiner Rasse, mit denen er sich in festen Rudeln zusammenschließt.
> ...



LOL, so geil^^


----------



## Matress (26. August 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bitte nimm mir die Frage nicht böse: Bist Du auch in der Lage qualifizierte Beiträge zu liefern, oder willst Du nur diese Umfrage oder Deinen Postcounter pushen?



In fernen Ländern nennt man mich "Push Push-San"!

Da es bei dieser Umfrage nicht die Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt die ich wählen würde dachte ich mir ich push mal einfach meinen Postcounter.

Huch! Schon wieder gepusht! Gibts ja garnich.

mfg
Push Push-San


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich
> 
> .....Sondern: Leute die mal Glück hatten und irgendwie von Sponsoren entdeckt wurden weil sie spielerisch etwas taugen um dann auf irgendwelchen Messen stupide in einem abgesperrten Hundezwinger Arena spielen können und dabei von 3.000.000 Menschen angegafft werden. Um dann in den Pausen die Leute die den zusahen auf Englisch dann zu beleidigen als Noobs und ähnliche Ergüsse (Auf der Cebit2009 gehört) Auf Deutsch übersetzt sagten sich die Zwei Spieler
> 
> ...



joa ist leider oft so ^^ auch bei uns aufm server die topgilde besteht überwiegend aus (auf gut deutsch gesagt) arschlöchern


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

Ich habe letztes gewählt.

nichts von dem, sondern:

Jeder, sobald er einen Charakter erstellt hat.

WoW kann mich mal als Spiel, aber die Story
werde ich weiter verfäls... ups, verfolgen.

MfG, Ich


----------



## noizycat (26. August 2009)

Als "Pro-Gamer" bezeichnen sich gewisse Leute in WoW gern selbst, meist die, die jeglichen Anstand über Bord geworfen haben, sich für gaaaaanz toll halten, gern den Längsten hätten, und gern Leute flamen ... oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden, und das waren die Poser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mal ehrlich, die wenigstens vernünftigen, guten Spieler, die ich kenne, würden sich selbst ernsthaft Pro-Gamer nennen ...


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> In fernen Ländern nennt man mich "Push Push-San"!
> 
> Da es bei dieser Umfrage nicht die Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt die ich wählen würde dachte ich mir ich push mal einfach meinen Postcounter.
> 
> ...



dafür gibt es die möglichkeit "Nichts von alledem, sondern:x"   bei dem x kannst du deine meinung einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw für das voten und deine meinung hier schreiben.

hoppla ebenfalls +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinchin91 (26. August 2009)

ich denke ein pro gamer ist jemand der sich im game so gut auskennt das er im pvp sowie pve keine probleme hat und kennt und sich durch seine spielweise von anderen abheben -> nicht durchs equip! ein progamer sollte auch eine beratende funktion haben sowohl für blizz(also auch welche die bezahlt werden) als auch für das gemeine volk.(soll nicht heißen das er mit newbis alles von anfang bis ende durchkaut sondern einfach nur tipps gibt wenn es schwierigkeite gibt oder wenn mann von mir aus seinen dps steigern will oder sonst was)er sollte einfach die spielmechanik komplett kennen, das zusammenspiel von verschiedenen klassen in abhänigkeit der rassen,skillung und equip. und nicht jemand der zu fünft naxx 25 macht weil se alle das beste equip haben. also ganz kurz skill>equip


----------



## Matress (26. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> dafür gibt es die möglichkeit "Nichts von alledem, sondern:x"   bei dem x kannst du deine meinung einfügen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, danke! ... Wäre vorteilhaft, wenn ich lesen könnte aber was solls bin ja eh nur hier um meinen Postcounter zu pushen!^^

BÄÄÄM +1 again!


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Hm, danke! ... Wäre vorteilhaft, wenn ich lesen könnte aber was solls bin ja eh nur hier um meinen Postcounter zu pushen!^^
> 
> BÄÄÄM +1 again!



ach du auch?

+1


----------



## Matress (26. August 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> ach du auch?
> 
> +1



Ja! Und ich spamme auch ganz gern mal >.<

+1


----------



## Anduris (26. August 2009)

Pro Gamer sind für mich Leute, die z.B im 2on2, 3on3 und 5on5 jeweils ein rating von 2,5k + haben und an Arena Turnieren mitmachen und dort erfolgreich sind.

Oder eben Leute, die fürs zocken bezahlt werden..


----------



## Reiskartoffel (26. August 2009)

Progamer sind Leute, die in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viel in einem Game erreichen (meistens sind sie 1,90 m groß, wiegen 50 Kilo haben Zottelhaare, sind arbeitslos und haben eine virtuelle oder eine 220 Kilo Frau).


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

alles was schlechter als ich ist ist ein kackboon der mal keinen plan hat und alles was besser ist als ich, ist ein Harz 4 empfänger ohne rl!


----------



## Raveneye (26. August 2009)

Ein ProGamer ist jemand der im SNG den ganzen Tag rumhängt, meistens steht er dabei vor der Bank von Dalaran. 

Dann sucht er im SNG Gruppen nach folgender Methode: Suche Tank Heiler und 2 DDs mit mindestens 4k DPS für ne schnelle runde durch die Höhlen des Wehklagens. Grün/Blau Equipte fliegen direkt raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einseinself Und ich schau mir auch eure Archievements an, wenn ihr gut seid nehm ich euch noch mit nach Burg Schattenfang!!!!!! 

Es sind auch noch Stammplätze vorhanden für Duelle vor OG!!! Nur komplettes PVP Equip dabei. Raidzeiten für die kleinen inis sind Mo-Fr von 12 nachts bis 3 Uhr morgens, also bitte keine Leute die einen festen Arbeitsplatz haben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.



Deine eigene Definition vieleicht.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. August 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Pro Gamer sind für mich Leute, die z.B im 2on2, 3on3 und 5on5 jeweils ein rating von 2,5k + haben und an Arena Turnieren mitmachen und dort erfolgreich sind.
> 
> Oder eben Leute, die fürs zocken bezahlt werden..



Ja kommt den recht nah. Ein Pro-Gamer ist wie der Name ja schon sagt ein Profisoneler Spieler.
Das man dafür bezahlt werden muss stimmt nicht. Man kann sehr gut in etwas sein und das dan auch entsprechent ausleben aber man wird deswegen nicht dafür bezahlt.
Nicht jeder der ein 2,5k raiting hat oder alle Raid-Erfolge hat wird dafür bezahlt.
Wenn man etwas Profesionel betreit beansprucht das natürlich auch ein gewisses mass an zeit.
Nur ist zeit nicht alleine ausschlag geben ein Pro zu sein man muss da auch überdurchschnitlich gut sein.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (26. August 2009)

progamer ist NUR und AUSCHLIESSLICH der, der auch bezahlt wird. das ist nicht nur meine meinung sondern schlicht und ergreifend die bedeutung des wortes progamer....

pro => professional => profession => beruf => etwas, das man macht um geld zu verdienen
gamer => naja, versteht sich von selbst.

alle anderen, die vllt gut sind, aber keine kohle damit machen, sind höchstens ambitionierte spieler, aber haben nichts mit progaming zu tun.

punkt, aus, ende


----------



## Gerti (26. August 2009)

"Professionelle E-Sportler werden häufig Progamer oder Pro-Gamer (kurz für professional gamer, zu Deutsch &#8222;Berufsspieler&#8220 genannt. Das Können (auch &#8222;Skill&#8220; genannt) der professionellen Spieler hebt sich von dem der durchschnittlichen Spieler auf den Gebieten der Hand-Augen-Koordination, des Spielverständnisses, des taktischen Verständnisses und der Fähigkeit zum Teamplay (bei teamorientierten Spielen) stark ab. Es gibt allerdings auch Amateur-E-Sportler, die ähnlich hohe Leistungen erbringen und sich fälschlicherweise ebenfalls Progamer nennen. Diese falsche Bezeichnung wird von den gängigen Ligen unterstützt, indem die stärksten Klassen &#8222;Pro&#8220; im Namen tragen, wie beispielsweise die ESL Pro Series."

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progamer#Professionalit.C3.A4t

Progamer sind also auch bezahlte Spieler, obwohl sich sehr gute Spieler auch als Progamer bezeichnen.

PS: Sorry, da hat schon wer Wikipedia gepostet, war zu faul alle 6 Seiten zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PSS: Zitat" alles was schlechter als ich ist ist ein kackboon der mal keinen plan hat und alles was besser ist als ich, ist ein Harz 4 empfänger ohne rl!  " Barlow <3


----------



## Xelenor (26. August 2009)

Ich sag mal,dass diejenigen Spieler,welche in WoW-Classic erfolgreich raideten(nicht NUR raiden...vielleicht au noch anderes Zeug XD) & nun noch immer dabei sind, Pro's sind. Sie (SOLLTEN) ihre Klasse eigentlich schon In und Auswendig kennen. Aber kommt natürlich nicht nur auf dies draufan^^
Aber Joo^^ Des ist meine Meinung & vielleicht haben ja andere Leute eine andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (26. August 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Das man dafür bezahlt werden muss stimmt nicht.



Fail. Die anderen haben genug gesagt. 
Pro Gamer = Bezahlter Spieler.

/Postcounter push


----------



## The Future (26. August 2009)

Leute die bezahlt werden fürs spielen sind NICHT pro gamer.

ein Pro Gamer ist jemand der sehr gut im spiel und dabei auf den boden der tatsachen bleibt.

die leute die bezahlt werden , werden deshalb bezahlt weil sie sehr gut sind und nicht weil sie bezahlt sind gut werden.


----------



## Fenrieyr (26. August 2009)

progamer = clan der gesponsert wird etc etc
und erfolgreich spielt


----------



## Skyler93 (26. August 2009)

Progamer sind die die ihre klasse einfach perfekt beherrschen und keine fehler machen mehr nicht


----------



## Etymidiana (26. August 2009)

richtig


----------



## Cyl (26. August 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Wenn die Definition zutrifft, dass Pro-Gamer für das Spielen
> bezahlt werden, siehts in Wow wahrscheinlich recht mau aus
> mit Pro-Gamern.
> 
> ...



Perfekt ausgedrückt. Hut ab!
Diesen Post sollte man x-fach fullquoten.

Nur wird dieser Post das gleiche Schicksal wie fast alle erleiden: Entweder wird er von 98% der Bubis hier nicht verstanden, oder, falls auch nur eine entfernteste Beleidigung enthalten wäre (was in deinem nicht der Fall ist), kommentarlos gelöscht, da nicht Blizz-/Casual-/Buffed-freundlich genug.


----------



## Redis (27. August 2009)

Soll ich euch sagen was aus wow geworden ist?...

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=121407

have fun...
cya


----------



## lordtheseiko (27. August 2009)

progamer sind für mich leute wie von affenjungs inc und ensidia
die andren weis nicht wie ich die nenen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunaira (27. August 2009)

Die im reallen Leben totalen Versager... die Ihr Leben im Spiel verbringen und da durch wenigstens in einer Welt Erfolg haben können.


----------



## Anburak-G (27. August 2009)

Im grunde sagt ja schon der Name aus, wer ein Pro ist und wer nicht...

Und solange ich dafür nicht bezahlt werde, werd ich mich nie Pro schimpfen^^


----------



## Annovella (27. August 2009)

Progamer sind nur diejenigen, die auch fürs Spielen bezahlt werden. <-

In WoW schwer, da man ausser Hardware/Softwaresponsoren ausser bei Ensidia kein bares Geld bekommt, zumindest im PvE. In z.B. Counter Strike aber locker machbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lunaira schrieb:


> Die im reallen Leben totalen Versager... die Ihr Leben im Spiel verbringen und da durch wenigstens in einer Welt Erfolg haben können.



Komisch, wieso sind dann alle einschließlich mir bekannten Menschen, die fürs Computerspielen bezahlt werden sehr intelligent und machen was aus ihrem Leben? Beispiel: Studium

Man muss nicht zwingend unglaublich viel Zeitaufwand betreiben. Was man haben muss, ist einen sehr hohen logischen Verstand, spielerische Eigenschaften wie Ehrgeiz/Teamwork und man muss sich mit allem auseinander setzen. Wärend du zum Beispiel lieber RP machst oder einfach nur in OG herumgammelst, schauen sich PG´s neue Tricks an, versuchen selbst welche, arbeiten an Skillungen, Rotationen usw.
Es muss einfach ein starkes Eigeninteresse am Spiel bestehen.

Ausserdem: Progamer machen wesentlich mehr aus ihrem Leben als du, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Sie haben mehr Freizeit, mehr Geld, mehr intellekt und mehr spass im Leben. Oder glaubst du ehrlich, ein PG spielt mehr Stunden am Tag CS/WCIII/WoW als ein z.B. Einzelhandelskaufmann arbeitet? Und selbst wenn: Es ist sein Job, was ist also so schlimm daran? Sind für dich auch andere Menschen, die am PC arbeiten wie Programmierer RL-Versager? Die Theorie, das Pro-Gamer RL Versager sind ist genauso undurchsichtig, wie die Theorie, dass Softcore-Egoshooter wie Counter-Strike 1.6 aus Menschen Amokläufer machen.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.



/sign


----------



## Omaleite (27. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> /sign



wobei progamer nicht umbedingt gut heißen muss.
in dem sinne über die herleitung heißts zwar professioneller gamer (haupt-/nebenberuflich, zu werbezwecken)

progamer so wie dus hier darstellen willst sind spieler die ihre klasse beherrschen, jene denen theorycrafting evtl spass macht weil sie sich auskennen.

jemand der unangemeldet arbeitet nennt man ja auch pfuscher-und im volksmund wird pfusch teilweise auch dazu verwendet wenn man was halt n bisschen so lala nur macht als ordentlich 

das könnt man dann entfernt auf casuals/bzw die so gern genannte noobschicht umwälzen

von daher alles eine frage der sichtweise


----------



## Dragonique (27. August 2009)

Hach ja! 
Ein Amateur hat die Arche gebaut, ein Pro die Titanic.
Was schert es mich, dass ich kein Pro bin?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nur wird dieser Post das gleiche Schicksal wie fast alle erleiden: Entweder wird er von 98% der Bubis hier nicht verstanden, oder, falls auch nur eine entfernteste Beleidigung enthalten wäre (was in deinem nicht der Fall ist), kommentarlos gelöscht, da nicht Blizz-/Casual-/Buffed-freundlich genug.



Aber echt!
Da sind die Mods hier sowas von unflexibel.
Das man sich als aufrechter Progamer-Kreuzritter den dämonsichen Casualbubihorden oft nur mit einer zünftigen Beleidigung erweheren kann, müsste doch wohl nachvollziehbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas00 (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Leute die bezahlt werden fürs spielen sind NICHT pro gamer.
> 
> ein Pro Gamer ist jemand der sehr gut im spiel und dabei auf den boden der tatsachen bleibt.
> 
> die leute die bezahlt werden , werden deshalb bezahlt weil sie sehr gut sind und nicht weil sie bezahlt sind gut werden.



Fail!
1.Der Begriff Pro Gamer sagt aus das jemand fürs Spielen bezahlt wird.
2.Das Wort "Pro" in Pro-Gamer gibt keinerlei Auskunft darüber wie gut der Spieler wirklich ist.

Meistens sind die Pro-Gamer aber gut sonst würden sie ja nicht bezahlt werden^^


----------



## Grushdak (27. August 2009)

@ Silas

Du bist auch so fail.
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, was man unter Pro verstehen kann.
Und anscheinend gibt es auch diese 2 Auffassungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> Ein Progamer ist für mich einer der niemals angibt in was für einer tollen gilde er doch wäre, der kritik annimt ohne zu meckern, der Hilfsbereit ist ohne an sich zu denken, jemand der nicht aufgibt wenn die instanz mal nicht klappt und jemand der nicht auf andere herab bligt oder behauptet er sei ein pro gamer.
> 
> der rest ist einfach nur ein möchtegern pro der jegliche realität verloren hat. [ gemeint sind die , die sich selbst als pro bezeichnen ]



Diese Definition ist eine ganz Neue  - gefällt mir aber sehr.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die von Dir, Ohrensammler, natürlich auch ... ^^

Und sehr wohl kann sich ein "Casual" (bescheuertes Wort) auch zu einem Pro entwickeln - halt nur langsamer.
Und nur das ist der Unterschied - gegenüber so manchen Pros - bzw. den ganzen Möchtgern Pros ..
Ein "Casual" steckt verhältnismäßig auch seine ganze zur Verfügung stehende Zeit in das Spiel ...

Doch letztendlich isses mir egal - ob Pro oder Amateur ...
Ich spiele das Spiel, weil es mir Spaß macht - wenn nicht, lass ich es einfach bleiben ...

greetz


----------



## Chelrid (27. August 2009)

> Progamer sind nur diejenigen, die auch fürs Spielen bezahlt werden.



Das sind Leute, die nen schickes T-Shirt anhaben, wo nen schicker Sponsor draufsteht, die von dem die Hardware sponsort bekommen, dafür aber auch international um die First-Kills irgendwelcher Bosse kämpfen müssen. Und damit dafür genug Zeit ist, sind die als Job: WoW-Spieler.

Und mal ehrlich: Es würde sicher jeder von sich selbst behaupten dass er ein Pro ist, auch wenn es immer welche geben wird, die dann sagen werden "ich bin besser wie du, du noob"

Mir ist das mit dem Pro's und Causals realtiv egal. WoW ist ein Spiel für mich, mit dem ich zwar ziemlich viel Zeit verbringe, aber dennoch stell ich mich nicht als Imba Spieler hin. Ich freu mich einfach, wenn der Boss aus ne Instanz im Dreck liegt.


----------



## normansky (27. August 2009)

Ich hasse ja eigendlich solche Deffinitionen und erst recht solche Diskussionen... aber ich lasse mich dann auch mal aus^^

Heutzutage braucht man im WoW keinerlei Unterschiede mehr zu kennen, da man diese eh nicht mehr oder kaum am Equip erkennen kann! Es ist doch mittlerweile wirklich kein Problem mehr, auch mit wenig Spielzeit und wenigen Raids das Selbe zu erreichen wie andere Spieler, die anscheinend viel öfters on sind und anscheinend nie schlafen!

Die Unterscheidungen sind vor langer Zeit mal aktuell gewesen, als man noch durch die Classik zog und wochenlang täglich mehrmals in die selbe Ini rannte um endlich mal sein erträumtes Equip zu bekommen. Da konnte man noch von Pro reden, das waren die Leute die auch per Accountcharing und 24h Onlinezeit immer noch Zeit fanden, stundenlang vorm AH in Sw zu posen^^

Diese Zeiten sind aber deffinitiv vorbei! Jetzt gibt es nur noch Poser, die mit ihrem Mount, sei es Chopper oder das große Mammut, in SW rumstehen... meisst grün blau equipt, ohne Gilde, und somit weiss man gleich woher das Gold kommt!

Die Umfrage und die Diskussion sind hinfällig, vor 2 Jahren hätte sie vlt noch Sinn gehabt...


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. August 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Chinafarmer sind Progamer weil sie fürs Spielen bezahlt werden.




Auch ein netter irrglaube sie werden nicht fürs spielen bezahlt sondern nach leistung was sie an gold bringen!


----------



## Hamburgperle (27. August 2009)

van schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja jemand einen Guide verfassen. Casuals ...



Das wäre doch mal Zeit .. nen Guide, wie werde ich Casual-Gamer ... ;-))

"Heutzutage braucht man im WoW keinerlei Unterschiede mehr zu kennen, da man diese eh nicht mehr oder kaum am Equip erkennen kann! Es ist doch mittlerweile wirklich kein Problem mehr, auch mit wenig Spielzeit und wenigen Raids das Selbe zu erreichen wie andere Spieler, die anscheinend viel öfters on sind und anscheinend nie schlafen!" (Zitat normansky)

... genau, Ironie an "weil zwischen Item-LvL 258 und Item-Lvl 200 kein Unterschied besteht" Ironie aus.
Das diese unsinnige Behauptung immer noch am Leben ist und sich durch die Foren wabert, ist erstaunlich. Zwischen beiden Epic- Varianten liegen locker 2 k - 3 k dps Unterschied im Raid ... heal und Tank the same ... 

So long


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2009)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Gibts eig. in WOW ne Gilde bzw. Arena Team die gesponsort werden um die Bosse zu RAIDEN oder sich in der Arena zu beweisen??
> 
> Würde mich mal Interessieren...ich zock nähmlich auch sehr viel und wenn ich das auch noch gesponsort bekommen würde wäre das naturlich ein nettes Zubrot
> 
> ...



ja die gibt es. davon würde ich dir jedoch abraten. ein mir bekannter vielzocker hatte die gleiche idee. ende bc dachte er, er könne sich durch wow zwei mark fünfzig dazu verdienen indem er den server wechselt und einer durch sponsoring finanzierten pve-gilde beitritt. nach relativ kurzer zeit war er wieder da...mit seinem job [0815 8h-job (7:30- 16h)] liesen sich die geforderten onlinezeiten in keinster weise vereinbaren....

ach ja...

Ein Pro, ist jemand, der eine Tätigkeit beruflich oder zum Erwerb des eigenen Lebensunterhalts als Erwerbstätigkeit ausübt. 

Der Dilettant übt eine Sache um ihrer selbst Willen aus, also aus privatem Interesse oder zum Vergnügen.

Ein Amateur, ist eine Person, die eine Tätigkeit aus Liebhaberei ausübt, ohne einen Beruf daraus zu machen bzw. Geld für seine Leistung zu erhalten.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Professionell bezieht sich selbstverständlich auf spielerisches Können und hat mit Bezahlung nicht im Geringsten etwas zu tun. Ein WoW-Profi beherrscht somit den Umgang mit seinem Charakter, kennt die Vor- und Nachteile seines Charakters bis ins Detail und kann sich den Situationen entsprechend gut anpassen. Er macht selbstverständlich, wie jeder andere Mensch auch, weiterhin Fehler, aber im Grossen und Ganzen ist seine Fehlerquote wesentlich geringer als die bei einem Durchschnittsspieler. Das Wissen zum Spiel mit seinem Charakter kombiniert mit der Erfahrung, die er über längere Zeit erworben hat ist überdurchschnittlich hoch.
Würde der Status "Profi" von der finanziellen Situation abhängen würde dies bedeuten, dass grundsätzlich jeder, der für etwas bezahlt wird, auch Profi in seinem Gebiet ist, was natürlich völliger Unsinn ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. August 2009)

Casual - spielt unregelmäßig, gelegentlich mal mehr, mal weniger.

Hardcore-Gamer - spielt regelmäßig viel, aber nicht unbedingt auf hohem Niveau. (idr aber schon)

Pro-Gamer - spielt regelmäßig auf sehr hohem, professionellem Niveau und verdient damit seinen Lebenunterhalt.


Auch Casuals und Hardcore-Gamer können eine professionelle Spielweise an den Tag legen.


Das sind meine Interpretation dazu.


----------



## Cold Play (27. August 2009)

hallo,

ich hab das letzte gewählt.

Für mich ist ein progamer einer der sowohl erfolgreich im spiel (egal wie lange er spielt) und dabei trotzdem nicht überheblich wird ((oO noch eine klammer^^) ich habe viele gesehen die sich für pro´s gehalten haben aber von charakter her einfach nur .... ich will keine beleidigung in den mund nehmen denkt es euch einfach)

mfg

CP


----------



## Claros (27. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich
> 
> .....Sondern: Leute die mal Glück hatten und irgendwie von Sponsoren entdeckt wurden weil sie spielerisch etwas taugen um dann auf irgendwelchen Messen stupide in einem abgesperrten Hundezwinger Arena spielen können und dabei von 3.000.000 Menschen angegafft werden. Um dann in den Pausen die Leute die den zusahen auf Englisch dann zu beleidigen als Noobs und ähnliche Ergüsse (Auf der Cebit2009 gehört) Auf Deutsch übersetzt sagten sich die Zwei Spieler
> 
> ...



Das sind dann die Leute die mit 35 immer noch an ihrem BWL Studium rumeiern, zuhause bei Mami wohnen, und nach ihre rufen wenn sie am Klo fertig sind. Leider kann man sich von einer tollen Arenawertung kein essen kaufen!


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, wie viele von euch mal mit einem von Ensidia, Entropy u.ä. geschrieben haben.. ich bisher aus diesen Gilden mit 3 Leuten. Und diese Leute sind sowas von überhaupt nicht überheblich, arogant, eingebildet oder sonst was, du kannst mit den Leuten super reden, besser als mit irgendwelchen Möchtegern-Progamer aus ihren Ultra-Roxxor-Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das war mal an die Leute, die meinen, Progamer sind arogant)

Ansonsten trifft keine der oberen Definitionen meine Definition von progamer.. 
Progamer sind für mich Leute, die
- viel Zeit in ein Spiel stecken
- dort was erreichen wollen
- meistens dafür bezahlt werden
- Das Spiel/ihren Char beherrschen
- Alles im Spiel geben

mfg


----------



## Kardiff (27. August 2009)

Pro-gamer sind die, die dafür bezahlt werden.
Das "Pro" steht ja für professionell und das bezieht sich immer darauf, dass man gehalt für etwas bekommt.
Da gibs auch nichts zu diskutieren.
Heutzutage bezeichen sich ja auch alle noobs als "pros" obwohl die keine ahnung haben wofür das Wort eigentlich steht...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. August 2009)

An die Leute die Wikipedia zitieren: Man sollte mit einer zuverlässigen Quelle kommen. Wenn ihr wüsstet wieviele Leute zu ihren gunsten an den Artikeln was ändern..


@topic: Leute die dafür bezahlt werden würde ich sagen. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, das Leute die nicht bezahl werden auch genauso gut sein können.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Kardiff schrieb:


> Pro-gamer sind die, die dafür bezahlt werden.
> Das "Pro" steht ja für professionell und das bezieht sich immer darauf, dass man gehalt für etwas bekommt.
> Da gibs auch nichts zu diskutieren.


Und die Information entnimmst Du woher? Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder der für was bezahlt wird, professionell arbeitet. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Geh mal in den Mediamarkt und schau Dir die Leute an, die da arbeiten, die haben meist null Plan von dem, was sie tun.
Ebenso gibts Verkäufer, die professionell verkaufen, indem sie gut sind in dem was sie tun und entsprechend gute Statistiken vorweisen können im Gegensatz zu den Verkäufern, die eben keine Profis sind und deren Statistiken auch nicht so gut oder gar schlecht sind. Dennoch werden beide Sorten bezahlt.

Insofern: Profi hat nichts mit Geld zu tun. Es kann sein, dass ein Profi bezahlt wird, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Dabow (27. August 2009)

Gilden wie Ensidia und Co. tun mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jedoch nur meine Meinung


----------



## Fedaykin (27. August 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Progamer sind für mich Leute, die
> - viel Zeit in ein Spiel stecken -- trifft bedingt auch auf "casual-gamer" zu
> - dort was erreichen wollen -- trifft auch auf "casual-gamer" zu
> - meistens dafür bezahlt werden -- ok, trifft auf Pro-Gamer eindeutig zu
> ...



So ganz kann ich deiner Argumentation nicht folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardiff (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und die Information entnimmst Du woher? Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder der für was bezahlt wird, professionell arbeitet. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Geh mal in den Mediamarkt und schau Dir die Leute an, die da arbeiten, die haben meist null Plan von dem, was sie tun.
> Ebenso gibts Verkäufer, die professionell verkaufen, indem sie gut sind in dem was sie tun und entsprechend gute Statistiken vorweisen können im Gegensatz zu den Verkäufern, die eben keine Profis sind und deren Statistiken auch nicht so gut oder gar schlecht sind. Dennoch werden beide Sorten bezahlt.
> 
> Insofern: Profi hat nichts mit Geld zu tun. Es kann sein, dass ein Profi bezahlt wird, muss aber nicht.



Auch die Leute im Mediamarkt sind "professionelle" Arbeiter auch wenn das nicht immer direkt sichtbar ist Meister Besserwisser.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Kardiff schrieb:


> Auch die Leute im Mediamarkt sind "professionelle" Arbeiter auch wenn das nicht immer direkt sichtbar ist Meister Besserwisser.


Danke, selten so gut gelacht, wie jetzt eben grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und die Information entnimmst Du woher? Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder der für was bezahlt wird, professionell arbeitet. Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Geh mal in den Mediamarkt und schau Dir die Leute an, die da arbeiten, die haben meist null Plan von dem, was sie tun.



Auch falsch, denn Hobby =/= Beruf. Für unsere berufliche Tätigkeit werden wir bezahlt sicherlich, aber es geht einzig und allein um Hobbys. Genauso ist es mit Sportlern. Wenn ich privat Tennis spiele ist das mein Hobby, wenn ich jedoch so gut bin, dass ich dafür bezahlt werde, bin ich so genannter "pro".


----------



## SuperAlex (27. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.



Stimmt, das Pro steht für Professionell, alles andere sind Amateure, egal wie gut man ist. Wenn ihr nicht wisst was Professionell bedeutet, schaut auf Wikipedia oder so nach.


----------



## Kardiff (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Danke, selten so gut gelacht, wie jetzt eben grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer gerne doch =)

Offtopic: Kennst du eigentlich die Frau Matuszek aus den WoW Hörspiel "Der Boon" ?
             Das ist eine professionelle Arbeitskraft wie sie im Buche steht xD


----------



## Sausage (27. August 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> So ganz kann ich deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke mal nicht, dass ein Casual-Spieler "viel Zeit in ein Spiel steckt", was in meiner Argumentation bedeutet: minimum 5 Raidtage, dazu farmen und co. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Casual-Spieler so viel erreichen will. Oder hast du mal von einem Casual gehört, dass er jetzt ne Gilde sucht, die Algalon und Yogg+0 abfarmen?
Ich denke auch nicht, dass Casual-Spieler "alles im Spiel geben" wie es "Progamer" tun. D.h.: immer höchste Konzentration, alles dafür tun, dass man möglichst gut ausgerüstet ist, sowohl ingame als auch am PC und Co.



Klar macht ein Casual-Spieler die oben aufgeführten Punkte auch, aber eben nicht in dem Maße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicetale1 (27. August 2009)

Mich würde mal intressieren wie du "Pro-gamer" definierst.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Auch falsch, denn Hobby =/= Beruf. Für unsere berufliche Tätigkeit werden wir bezahlt sicherlich, aber es geht einzig und allein um Hobbys. Genauso ist es mit Sportlern. Wenn ich privat Tennis spiele ist das mein Hobby, wenn ich jedoch so gut bin, dass ich dafür bezahlt werde, bin ich so genannter "pro".


Jau, nur dass bei Hobbies die Professionalität nicht an der Bezahlung sondern an der Leistung gemessen wird. In die Profi-Liga kommt man, wenn man (z gewisse sportliche Leistungen erfüllen kann. Ob man jetzt dafür finanziert wird oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Qualifikation zB für ne Profi-Liga erhält man nur und ausschliesslich durch Leistung und Ergebnisse.


----------



## Kardiff (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jau, nur dass bei Hobbies die Professionalität nicht an der Bezahlung sondern an der Leistung gemessen wird. In die Profi-Liga kommt man, wenn man (z gewisse sportliche Leistungen erfüllen kann. Ob man jetzt dafür finanziert wird oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Qualifikation zB für ne Profi-Liga erhält man nur und ausschliesslich durch Leistung und Ergebnisse.



Es gibt einfach zuviele verschiedene Situationen wo man "pro" verschieden definieren kann und somit denke ich werden wir hier nicht zu 100% argumentieren können. Die Umfrage wird zeigen wie die subjektive Meinung der meisten hier im Forum ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> In die Profi-Liga kommt man, wenn man (z gewisse sportliche Leistungen erfüllen kann. Ob man jetzt dafür finanziert wird oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.



Ob man ein Profi werden kann misst sich selbstverständlich an Leistung.
Aber ein Profi unterscheidet sich von einem Amatuer (ob Liga oder nicht) dadurch, dass er für das was er tut bezahlt wird. 
In der Regel hat der Profi sogar einen Arbeitsvertrag


----------



## Ênthroned (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jau, nur dass bei Hobbies die Professionalität nicht an der Bezahlung sondern an der Leistung gemessen wird. In die Profi-Liga kommt man, wenn man (z gewisse sportliche Leistungen erfüllen kann. Ob man jetzt dafür finanziert wird oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Qualifikation zB für ne Profi-Liga erhält man nur und ausschliesslich durch Leistung und Qualifikation.



Das ist falsch. Es ist und bleibt ein Hobby. Wenn du irgendeinen Sportverein beitrittst, bist du entweder im Jugend-, Amateur- oder Profi-Kader. Es wird Geld in Form von Trainern für dich ausgegeben, damit man deine Leistung fördert. Bei einem Hobby fördert dich niemand, außer du bezahlst selbst dafür. Natürlich kann man auch in einem Hobby gut oder sehr gut sein, nur ist man dann kein Profi im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern eben einfach nur gut. Du kannst wie Ronaldo Fußball spielen, ohne Vereinsreferenz und sei es in tiefsten Dschungel beim FC Stamm, bist du ein niemand.

Genauso verhält es sich mit Pro Gamern. Die werden dafür bezahlt. Sie werden bezahlt damit sie weiterhin Zeit in das Spiel stecken um die Sponsoren auf die Plakate zu bringen. Gute Spieler gibt es immer, überall in jedem Spiel. Die sind aber eben nur gut, nicht Pro.


----------



## C0deX (28. August 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Wenn die Definition zutrifft, dass Pro-Gamer für das Spielen
> bezahlt werden, siehts in Wow wahrscheinlich recht mau aus
> mit Pro-Gamern.
> 
> ...



Stimme zu 100% zu


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

Wenn alles pro gamer waeren die fuers spielen bezahlt werden, dann waeren ja alle china goldfarmer pro gamer... pro gamer sind die spieler die ohne unnoetig viel zeit ins spiel zu investieren, dennoch viele Erfolge erziehelen(Content mit am schnellsten clearen). Haengt natuerlich von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad des jeweiligen contents ab.
MFG


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. August 2009)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Wenn alles pro gamer waeren die fuers spielen bezahlt werden, dann waeren ja alle china goldfarmer pro gamer... pro gamer sind die spieler die ohne unnoetig viel zeit ins spiel zu investieren, dennoch viele Erfolge erziehelen(Content mit am schnellsten clearen). Haengt natuerlich von dem Schwierigkeitsgrad des jeweiligen contents ab.
> MFG



Nö!! das ist *mööp* falsch *mööp*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro = Abkürzung professional was übersetzt soviel wie professionell heißt

Professionell (und natürlich auch professional) wiederum kommt von dem lateinischen Wort "professio" = Beruf oder Gewerbe

Im Wortsinn sind die Chinafarmer tatsächlich ProGamer weil sie es gewerblich (bzw. beruflich) betreiben

Gemeint ist mit ProGamer aber vermutlich jemand der das Spiel derart ausgiebig und ernsthaft betreibt, als würde es es beruflich machen.

Besser wäre sicherlich ein Begriff wie Extremgamer oder Hardcoregamer.


----------



## CupertinoZwo (28. August 2009)

Pros werden normaler weiße auch gesponsert. Wer von euch wird denn von einer Computerfirma gesponsert? Hmm?

Wobei da stellt sich mir die Frage was eine Firma davon hat, wenn man einen Zocker sponsert. Die gehen so gut wie nie raus, kann also auch kein Firmenshirt in der Öffentlichkeit tragen und so Werbung machen und in WoW gibts auch noch keine Wappenröcke mit Firmenlogos :/


----------



## phexus (28. August 2009)

Nichts von alledem, sondern:
für mich sind Progamer im umgangssprachlichen Sinne einfach gute Spieler, egal wieviel Zeit sie investieren. In WoW einen guten Spieler zu erkennen ist nicht einfach, weil viel über Freunde oder Gilde reinkommt, da weiss man nie, welchem guten Spieler wer sein Equip letztlich verdankt.
Schnelle Auffassungsgabe, top Auge-Hand Koordination, gute Merkfähigkeiten und eine feine Hardware machen einen Progamer in meinen Augen aus. Wenn ich feine Hardware hätte...^^

Ansonsten sind ProGamer gesponsorte Typen, die auf Arbeit zocken müssen.




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Freiheit für Zwickie! Veraltete Levelbegrenzung abschaffen!*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...371&sid=3#7
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

Fuer mich sind Pro-Gamer,Profi-spieler, also jemand der sehr gut spielt.
Es ist vlt nicht korrekt, aber so verstehe ich diesen begriff.


----------



## Elicios (28. August 2009)

So sieht die Sache für mich aus:

Pro-Gamer: Werden gesponsort oder Verdienen Geld mit zocken

Hardcore-Gamer: Spielen auf Ligalevel (z.B. ESL) werden jedoch nicht gesponsort und erhalten auch nicht für Ihr Hobby Budget

Casual-Gamer: Alle die, die nicht auf einem Ligalevel spielen! Auch wenn man von sich selber überzeugt ist gilt: Zeit in ein Spiel zu investieren ist nicht gleichzusetzten mit skill!


----------



## abe15 (28. August 2009)

Nichts aus der Umfrage. Progamer sind alle die, die 4mal die Woche raiden, zu je 4-5 Stunden. Außerdem sind Pros keine, wie es bei uns gerne heißt, Toastbrote und Movementgünther, sondern sie wissen, dass stehen in Feuer bei WoW generell "Aua" macht. Pros muss man nicht erklären, wen sie zu heilen haben oder wann sie ein Ziel abspotten müssen. Außerdem kennen sie sich auch in der Theorie mit ihrer Klasse aus, sie lesen in Foren die aktuellsten News und Dps Tests und benutzten Spreadsheets um das Maximum rauszuholen !


----------



## Elicios (28. August 2009)

Ganz einfach... 

Pro-Gamer:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C8qqUo9b0

WoW-Pro-Gamer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvz0cNoUlaY


----------



## Kultig (28. August 2009)

ich denke mal, das für einige "gefühlte" progamer jetzt das böse erwachen als casual kommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (28. August 2009)

Das ist ein Progamer: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...;n=Battletanker



> Silbentrennung: Pro·ga·mer
> 
> Bedeutungen:
> 
> ...




MFG Battle


----------



## Aratianne (28. August 2009)

"Pro" kommt in dem Sinne nicht umsonst aus dem englischen Sprachgebraucht und bedeutet nichts anderes als "professional".

So leid es mir also tut, weil für einige selbsternannte "Progamer" eine kleine Welt zusammenbrechen mag... solange die dafür keine Kohle oder dergleichen kassieren, sind es eben keine "Progamer". Maximal Leute, die ihre Klasse beherrschen und damit erfolgreich im Endcontent unterwegs sind. Ist zwar eine lange Umschreibung - ist aber so.


----------



## Pastilo (28. August 2009)

Jeder der mindestens genauso gut ist wie ICH! Alles andere sind Kackboons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was auch sonst?


----------



## Kultig (28. August 2009)

@ Abe15

Hast mich laut deiner Aussage grad zum Progamer gemacht!!!! Und das obwohl ich 45 Std die Woche arbeite und noch Familie habe... überdenk mal deine sinnfreie Aussage!!


----------



## Fujitsus (28. August 2009)

Meine Fresse, wer von diesen Pappnasen, hat nur diesen Threat erstellt.
Pro Gamer bedeutet, dass ein Spieler mit seiner Tätigkeit Geld verdient, einen Vertrag über gewisse Ingame Stunden erhält und das praktisch als Job ausführt.

WOW ist ja wohl das Letze Spiel, was in dieser Art und Weise überhaupt genutzt werden kann.

Also wieder mal ein Threat, den keiner braucht!!!!
Selbst die China Farmer haben keinen Job mehr, weil die Server off sind.

Mal drüber nachgedacht!

GUTE REISE

RIP WOW!

Es lebe der BIBA BUTZEMANN!!!


----------



## Greephus (29. August 2009)

Hmmm... wie wird man progamer?....

Okay würde ma jetzt sagen wenn ich etliche leute hier sehe und auch lese was für meinungen die haben... vlt sogar noch die illusion das progamer jene seien die es einfach drauf haben und sich über alle andere erheben... dann wäre meine antwort nie...

Die Erklärung is einfach. Wie schon erwähnt werden Progamer bezahlt. IS klar... da aber in deutschland das gelinde gesagt unmöglich is (muss nicht aber is kein berufszweig siweut ich mich entsinne) und alle die meinen sie seien genau diese Progamer nur HC-Spieler sin dann frage ich mich warum dieser thread geöffnet wurde und warum auf einmal jetzt diese möchtegern pro's sich zu wort melden un meinen das auch wenn sie nicht bezahlt werden Pro's sin.

Generell gibt es atm nur folgende Rangordnung:
Cassual : eigendlich alle die ein geregeltes leben nebenbei haben
HC- Cassuals: fast wie oben nur mehr freizeit
HC-Gamer: Nun werde ich ausfallend... kein leben freunde etc
HC-Suchti: Die wo sich selbst Pro's schimpfen


Jene die sagen das leute Pro's sind die mega cool drauf sind alles wissen, ihre klasse beherrschen und dennoch nicht abgehoben haben wie die hc-suchtis hat glück... der hat nen sogenannten Care-Player erwischt... also jene die immer noch hilfsbereit sind und andere unterstützen selbst wenn se durchgehend lila sind ud dennoch nicht posen wollen wie die Falschen Pro's aka HC-Suchtis



Un zu dennen möchte ich nur eines sagen... sofern ihr nicht nen kontobeleg vorlegt wo genau der lohn zu sehen ist von ner firma für die ihr spielt seit ihr keine pro's sondern nur hc-gamer


----------



## Euchale (29. August 2009)

Also Wow-Progamer denke ich ist man, wenn man eine gewisse Zeit in dem Spiel verbringt und dabei sowohl PvP als auch PvE erfolgreich tätigt. Allgemeiner Progamer kann man durch WoW meines erachtens nicht werden.


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Ein Progamer wird entweder Bezahlt, oder er hat schon wirklich alles gesehen und hat
jedes Eq teil, welches er sich nur wünschen kann!


----------



## Briefklammer (29. August 2009)

in wow sind progamer die leute die bezahlt werden das heißt das sie ihre klasse beheerschen und sich auf jede neue situation einstellen können...
ende


----------



## Greephus (29. August 2009)

Das Hauptwort liegt auf "BEZAHLT"


Alles andere können Cassuals auch erreichen... Un man is immer noch kein Pro wenn man alle passenden items hat und alles gesehen hat.

Auch das auf die jeweilige situation einrichten sowie Klasse beherschen is kein garant das man pro ist... das gehört dazu. Die selbst ernnanten pro's bekommen es ja nicht ma gebacken sich auf jeweilige bossen einzuspielen... geschweige auf das team... Klingt vlt hart aber das sind in meinen augen keine pro's sondern schon fast kaputte HC-Spieler.

Nachteil is... man muss eigendlich nix drauf haben um bezahlt zu werden... da man meist in nem team spielt... und wenn man halb nur der is der supported dann is man nur supporter... Also werfe ich ma in den raum das auch leuts die bezahlt werden das se spielen zwar pro-gamer sind aber keiin plan haben was sie meistens machen.


----------



## EisblockError (29. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Progamer sind die die fürs zocken bezahlt werden.
> Punkt. Aus. Ende.
> Das ist einfach die Definition.




korrekt


----------



## Greephus (29. August 2009)

Jap... alles andere sind keine progamer


----------



## Astartes86 (29. August 2009)

Progamer: Spieler die bezahlt werden.
Hardcore: Spieler die ihr RL aufgeben.
Casuals: Spieler die WoW so lala spielen.

Und was sind dann die Spieler die die Raidinstanzen einfach an einem Abend clearen?
Oder Arenaspieler die ihre 10 Games machen nur um die Wertung bei 2,5k zu halten?

ProGamer als "Professionelle" zu bezeichnen und damit vorrauszusetzen das sie 
bezahlt werden ist oberflächlich, ProGamer sind für mich Leute die die Spielmechanik
der Bossfights und Klassen verstehen und dementsprechend gut sind, man könnte es auch
statt als "Professionell Gamers" als "Pro - Gamer" sehen, also "Gute Spieler".

Und btw, die Wikipedia-Einträge werden von normalen Leuten geschrieben, was andere
aus den Begriffen machen ist mir schnurz piep egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (29. August 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> @ Abe15
> 
> Hast mich laut deiner Aussage grad zum Progamer gemacht!!!! Und das obwohl ich 45 Std die Woche arbeite und noch Familie habe... überdenk mal deine sinnfreie Aussage!!



Nein, dass ist genau das, was ich bezwecken wollte. Ich wollte damit sagen, das Casuals nur das sind, was die Leute die wissen wie es in Raids zu geht aus ihnen machen. Wenn man spielen kann und versteht, dass man aus Feuern und Voidzonen besser rausgeht, hat man schon genug verstanden. Kann man nun auchnoch seine Klasse beherrschen ist man schon genau das selbe wie ein Progamer, auch wenn man weniger Zeit hat. Ich wollte also zeigen, dass die "Pros" nur diejenigen sind, die mehr Zeit fürs Spielen haben als andere. "Casuals" sind für mich die Leute, die man zich mal ums Buffen bitten muss, oder die als Rangedd bei Flickwerk sterben...


----------



## Monoecus (29. August 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> Progamer sind diejenigen die ihre klasse beherschen und halt alles umsetze können was ein neuer bossfight bietet...egal ob bezahlt oder net....außerdem wer interessiert sich für die ganzen pew pew I'm in a more pew pew guild than you leute??NIEMAND rischtig.




lol, nach dieser Definition wär ich ein Progamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greephus (29. August 2009)

Astartes86 schrieb:


> Progamer: Spieler die bezahlt werden.
> *Hardcore: Spieler die ihr RL aufgeben.*
> Casuals: Spieler die WoW so lala spielen.
> 
> ...



Was diese Spieler sind habe ich ma versucht zu markieren... da es in meinen Augen nur Hardcore Spieler sind nicht mehr und auch nicht wenig.

Progamer als begriff sollte man in wow nicht nehmen da ich davon ausgehen das außer den GM's niemand bezahlt wird nur weil er on ist...

Aber ich gebe dir recht... solche leute bräuchten nen anderen namen in diesem punkt.. da progamer wirklich nur der bezahlte job is aber viele sich als das sehen und meinen sie seien king obwohl eher sie zahlen als bezahlt zu werden


----------



## Brisk7373 (31. Oktober 2010)

progamer sind die : die neben wow auch noch ein reallife haben und da auch erfolge erzielen !


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Yay alten Thread für so nen kleines Sätzchen rauskramen ftw :>


----------

